# 421 QE with clean carb won't run w/o choke



## Engles330 (Feb 16, 2019)

I have a power clear 421 QE. It only runs with the choke engaged 50%. Starts fine. I cleaned the carb. Problem persists. Any advice?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

Does this change under a load, clearing snow? Versus it just sitting there running with the paddles not engaged. 

Is this a new development? 

A few thoughts:
- are you getting good fuel flow? If you pull the fuel line off the carb, do you get a good stream of fuel? This would help show if your fuel filter is restricted, etc.
- possibly something in the carb is still not fully clean. 
- you could have an air leak, which is allowing "raw" air into the engine, making your mixture extra lean. This can happen where the carb mounts to the engine, or air can sometimes leak in at the throttle shaft going through the carb.

One way to check for air leaks is to use a can of carb cleaner with the straw. Other flammable sprays are also ok. With the engine running, spray the cleaner where the carb mounts to the engine, and at the throttle shaft going through the carb. 

If the engine sound changes, then air (and now carb spray) is being drawn in at an area that should be sealed. Don't get the spray near the carb's intake throat, as that will get drawn in, and confuse the test.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Still, a dirty carb. Clean? How did you clean it? Soak in a dunk tank? Ultrasonic cleaning? Spray? Use welding tip cleaners? Remove the Welch plug?


----------

